
NASA selects astronauts for Crew Dragon mission - Tomte
https://spacenews.com/nasa-selects-astronauts-for-crew-dragon-mission/
======
Tomte
> Roscosmos officials said they would not fly on what they consider an
> unproven vehicle.

